# Travel Insurance - SA to UK



## lavidarachel (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi all,

Wonder if anyone can advise. I am hoping to go back to the UK for a 10 day trip at the beginning of June. By that time I will be about 20 weeks pregnant with twins. Because of that, and the unpredictable nature of pregnancy (and especially twin pregnancy!), I want to get really good insurance in case the worst happens and I need to cancel.


Would I get my insurance from a provider here in SA or the UK? I am here on a dependants visa. From what I have looked at, both SA and UK insurers ask whether I am a permanent resident, so I am not sure which to go for. 

Thanks in advance,

Rachel


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

lavidarachel said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Wonder if anyone can advise. I am hoping to go back to the UK for a 10 day trip at the beginning of June. By that time I will be about 20 weeks pregnant with twins. Because of that, and the unpredictable nature of pregnancy (and especially twin pregnancy!), I want to get really good insurance in case the worst happens and I need to cancel.
> 
> ...


Hi Rachel,

First congrats!!

Second if you are traveling at 20 weeks with twins your doctor might want to just make sure you are fit to fly. (I don't know if you are high risk but you might want to check on that.)

With the travel insurance I have bought through a third party travel website before and there is an option to pay a fee and if anything happens & I can't travel I will be refunded my money. So I might want to look into that. But whatever you do make sure they will cover you if you can't fly!


----------



## lavidarachel (Dec 26, 2012)

2fargone said:


> Hi Rachel,
> 
> First congrats!!
> 
> ...


Thank you! 

Luckily I have two scans in the 10 days before I am planning to fly, so I will use those to make sure me and the babies are fit to travel. I am definitely getting a Drs letter too, as some people with twins have had issues with trying to convince airline staff that they are only so many weeks!

I have been on Travel Supermarket, and Debenhams looks like good insurance, but it does ask if I am a permanent UK residence, so I am unsure whether to get the insurance from the UK or SA.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

lavidarachel said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Luckily I have two scans in the 10 days before I am planning to fly, so I will use those to make sure me and the babies are fit to travel. I am definitely getting a Drs letter too, as some people with twins have had issues with trying to convince airline staff that they are only so many weeks!
> 
> I have been on Travel Supermarket, and Debenhams looks like good insurance, but it does ask if I am a permanent UK residence, so I am unsure whether to get the insurance from the UK or SA.


Hi,

If it was me I would get the Travel Insurance for South Africa. Since you are living in South Africa, and will be departing from South Africa. 

But, what about calling Travel Supermarket and Debenhams and just making sure they will cover you! You never know about insurance there days, and there might be a clause that they won't cover you if you are pregnant. Always good to double check!


----------

